# Blind Spot Mirror Indicator



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ebacklund said:


> Does anyone know where where the sensor is for this mirror?


I believe they're one of those round things on the rear bumper. I'd look at the one farthest to the right (passenger side). On some cars they might be part of the mirror.

Correction: it's inside the side of the bumper - right about where slush and stuff would be thrown by the rear wheel.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

ebacklund said:


> Hello Everyone -
> 
> I have a 2013 Cruze with 48,000 miles and the blind spot indicator is on all the time on my passenger side mirror. This started happening Monday of this week, after I had gone through a car wash on Sunday.
> 
> ...


The sensor is part of the mirror itself.

Do you have anything showing in your DIC?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

This happens to me as well whenever it rains (just the passenger side though). The sensor will just stay illuminated for minutes at a time and then go out; be fine for a minute or two and then it does it again. Nothing is ever blocking any of the sensor. My guess is that one of the sensors is just overly sensitive to a bead of water on it or something. I'd love to see what is actually causing this and what needs to be done to fix it though.


----------



## ebacklund (Mar 17, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> The sensor is part of the mirror itself.
> 
> Do you have anything showing in your DIC?


Nothing is being displayed in the OIC.

However, as of this mornings commute to work, the light is off and doesn't turn on when a car is in my blind spot. Wondering if it is weather related, as today is the first day that we have been in double digit temps above zero!


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> The sensor is part of the mirror itself.
> 
> Do you have anything showing in your DIC?


The sensor module is behind the rear bumper fascia and cannot be seen from the outside of the bumper.


----------



## stjcruze (May 16, 2016)

I'm having this issue too. Passenger side side detection warning light in mirror stays on constantly - even when car is off. I'm also getting a warning in my console about the system. Can I just disconnect the sensor? Replace it on my own? Dealer's prices are incredibly high. Has anyone actually seen the sensor? It seems some think it's in the mirror and others think it's in the bumper.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

stjcruze said:


> I'm having this issue too. Passenger side side detection warning light in mirror stays on constantly - even when car is off. I'm also getting a warning in my console about the system. Can I just disconnect the sensor? Replace it on my own? Dealer's prices are incredibly high. Has anyone actually seen the sensor? It seems some think it's in the mirror and others think it's in the bumper.


Hey there stjcruze,

I'm sorry to hear that you're experiencing this warning light in your Cruze. I understand you're taking a do-it-yourself approach, however, if you do decide to take it into the dealership I'd be happy to assist you.

Sincerely,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

stjcruze said:


> I'm having this issue too. Passenger side side detection warning light in mirror stays on constantly - even when car is off. I'm also getting a warning in my console about the system. Can I just disconnect the sensor? Replace it on my own? Dealer's prices are incredibly high. Has anyone actually seen the sensor? It seems some think it's in the mirror and others think it's in the bumper.


It's in the bumper. New sensor needs to be programmed to the car. Only ever seen it done at a dealer.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

stjcruze said:


> I'm having this issue too. Passenger side side detection warning light in mirror stays on constantly - even when car is off. I'm also getting a warning in my console about the system. Can I just disconnect the sensor? Replace it on my own? Dealer's prices are incredibly high. Has anyone actually seen the sensor? It seems some think it's in the mirror and others think it's in the bumper.


When this happened to me, I went into the vehicle settings on the MyLink window and turned off the blindspot feature. Not only did this not get rid of the warning message to service the system, but the malfunctioning light on the mirror still remained on when when the vehicle was off. The blind spot module itself, which as Tomko mentioned is mounted on the rear bumper on either sides, shorted out and was "creating a backfeeding condition" as the dealer described it. It wasn't until he unhooked it that the light on the mirror went off. I still had a warning message to service the blind spot system however every time I turned the vehicle on. So while you'll be able to simply unplug it yourself, you may not be able to get rid of the warning message without some sort of dealer program.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

stjcruze said:


> Can I just disconnect the sensor?


The problem is, if you do that, you'll expose the connector to corrosion.


----------



## tmwienke (Apr 24, 2017)

My daughter currently has her cruze in the shop. Her side detectors quit working at roughly 20,000 miles, she didn't realize warranty would cover the repair at the time and did nothing. Several months ago all the lights, alarms in the car, car power, etc...started going crazy. She took it in and they fixed something (not the side sensors as the warranty timeline had expired and she didn't want to pay for it). Friday, it started doing it again. Now, they are telling her that her it might be her side sensors and she will have to pay $1200 to fix them...and it may or may not resolve it? Anyone heard of this?


----------



## wsmiles (Feb 11, 2014)

It seems that Gm definitely has problems with the side blind zone detection modules located in the rear of their cars.
I have read on many forums be it a chev,cadillac,buick etc. they have had problems with these on all of their cars. It seems that these modules are prone to getting moisture in them from rain , snow etc. why hasn't gm come up with a better system or at the least been able to find a way to better weather and water proof these sbza modules . On my wife's Chevy cruze they have already bee replaced 2 times under warranty and she still only has 28,000 km on the car and it is now getting that same message so it would seem that once again they need to be fixed but this time no warranty this seems to be totally bogus that so many owners of these GM cars are having to pay again and again for a poor design. GM should step up and issues a recall or a service bulletin that they are going to come with a fix that actually works instead of these failing usually they last about 1 year or so then need to be fixed and at over $600 per side for something that is suppose to be a safety feature keeps on falling because of a poor design or at least because of a badly made part.

Hopefully someone can figure out how to water proof these sensor modules or GM gets them made by a better provider and they make some changes as to how they are put together so they can with stand the elements.


----------



## Dragula999 (Mar 16, 2017)

LiveTrash said:


> When this happened to me, I went into the vehicle settings on the MyLink window and turned off the blindspot feature. Not only did this not get rid of the warning message to service the system, but the malfunctioning light on the mirror still remained on when when the vehicle was off. The blind spot module itself, which as Tomko mentioned is mounted on the rear bumper on either sides, shorted out and was "creating a backfeeding condition" as the dealer described it. It wasn't until he unhooked it that the light on the mirror went off. I still had a warning message to service the blind spot system however every time I turned the vehicle on. So while you'll be able to simply unplug it yourself, you may not be able to get rid of the warning message without some sort of dealer program.


Are there any potential issues to simply disconnecting the sensor? I am having the same issues on my 2014 Cruze and the light remaining on drained my battery.


----------



## AsherCruze (Feb 3, 2020)

My 2013 does the same thing. When I still had a warranty I received a repair paper in the mail but the issue wasn't happening then. Wondering if Chevrolet will still fix it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

AsherCruze said:


> My 2013 does the same thing. When I still had a warranty I received a repair paper in the mail but the issue wasn't happening then. Wondering if Chevrolet will still fix it.


Welcome Aboard!

Post a pic of the letter. It may be a TSB or recall.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Post a pic of the letter. It may be a TSB or recall.


This. If it's a recall there's no expiration date. If it's a TSB there's usually an expiration date listed.


----------



## mazeone (Mar 16, 2020)

ebacklund said:


> Hello Everyone -
> 
> I have a 2013 Cruze with 48,000 miles and the blind spot indicator is on all the time on my passenger side mirror. This started happening Monday of this week, after I had gone through a car wash on Sunday.
> 
> ...


I'm experiencing now. very frustrating.


----------



## mazeone (Mar 16, 2020)

mazeone said:


> I'm experiencing now. very frustrating.


I'm at 50k...


----------

